# RCI Worldmark exchange cancellation policy



## janej (Mar 16, 2014)

I made a RCI exchange using Worldmark points far in advance.   Now I might have a conflict for the date reserved.   I called RCI to ask about cancellation policy, I was told I will lose the exchange fee but I will get all my WM credits back if I cancel 3 weeks in advance.   Is that true?   I was also told the points will go back to my WM account but the VC I spoke to was not sure when the points will expire.  Anyone know for sure how it works?    

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## PassionForTravel (Mar 17, 2014)

They will go back to your a WM account and as long as they haven't expired the nighttime FIFO will move them to the oldest reservation based upon their age. Actually I don't think they ever really leave WM because the RCI and II reservations are taken into account when the FIFO runs. When I've cancelled various WM reservations I've watched them shuffle into and out of the RCI and II reservations, based upon the age of the credits.

Ian


----------

